# O3 MT duck hunting pics



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

Here are a few pics from just across the border in Montana. This is in eastern Montana. 

















































Nemont


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Cool pics! What river are you hunting? What kinds of bird numbers do have out there during a normal season?

I just realized how little I know about Montana waterfowling.


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

We do almost all of our waterfowling around Ft. Peck and on the Missouri down stream of the Ft. Peck dam to Culbertson. Great duck numbers, mostly mallards, decent geese numbers. Also hunt the Milk River, Nelson Res., Bowdoin, and a few other places. Mostly field hunt for geese and on the water for ducks. 
Nemont


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I saw a couple snows....what do you guys normally see for snow goose numbers?


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

We don't get the big flights of snows. Most Snows fly over and keep going sourth. We do get a mix of snows and specs occasionally sticking around for a while. Last year I got several snows and specs early in the season and then they left for warmer climates.

We have good Canada goose numbers, as long as the weather holds. Ducks are really, really good. We had great bird numbers all throught the season. 
Nemont


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Great Pictures!! I love river hunting. What kind of boat/motor are you running?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey Chopper, Make sure that rig of yours is geared up for some late season Mo' river mallards!! :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

dblkluk I sold my boat up here because I did not think it would handle the ND wind. I plan on getting a War Eagle or something compairable. It will have to be atleast 18' or bigger. If you have any suggestions let me know cause I am all about that late season cold weather river hunting!


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

We use an 18 ft Crestliner, Modified V hull with a 85 horse Merc. Jet boat. Can run in very little water. Haul three or four hunter with all our CHIT. Great little set up to run up and down the Mighty Mo.
Nemont


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nemont, Sweet Pics. I thought all you Montanans did was chase roosters and Mulies?? :lol: 
Is that a custom shadow grass paint job on your crestliner? If so, when did they start offering that? Is it an 1860 MWWV? 
Where are you from in MT? Glasgow?

Sorry for all the questions! 
Chopper, that would be a sweet ND river rig!!


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

Crestliner offer a couple of different camo patterns for their boats. This boat is a painted like this direct from the factory. I know for a fact that there are a couple them sitting here in Glasgow at Mon-Dak Marine. There are several in Havre as well.

So, yes I live in Glasgow. I grew up further West, around Malta, and moved back to North East Montana in 1995. I do chase roosters, Mulies, Antelope, Whitetail, Ducks, Geese, Coyotes, Sharpies, Huns and all over the country following my kids. 
http://www.crestliner.com/boat_info/boat_model.asp?BID=93

















One of our Blinds
























Nemont][/url]


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Man I love those late season pics! The reason I ask about the camo is I used to sell Crestliners and the only camo they offered was the army style camo, tan, black and green.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I guess that will be another one I will have to put on my list to check out. Can't beat those paint jobs from the factory.

I have known some people that were stationed at Malstrom AFB and they said that Montana is loaded with geese.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Sweet!! I love late season river action as well!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

That is the exact River Boat I want to buy. I would like twin 85 jets though


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I have always wanted to hunt MT. I always see a ton of geese along all along the Yellowstone River on my way out skiing.


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Blake Hermel said:


> I would like twin 85 jets though


Where do you get your money?!?

Nice pictures!! I'll hopefully be hunting that region in few a years.


----------

